# Insurance for a 20 yr old...?



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello...

Strange question but any one recommend a insurer for a 20 year old on a Mercedes c class saloon. 4NCB. (21 ver shortly  )???


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Adrian flux?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Try Admiral mate, they've always been the cheapest for me and I've got 3 points.

19 - BMW E46 320ci - £1200
21 - BMW E92 335d - £1500


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

A210 AMG said:


> Adrian flux?


Cheers i'll give them a try,


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Admiral, got 6 points 20 year old and they are cheapest every time


----------



## Seanseansean (Jan 8, 2012)

Aviva


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Admiral, Bell and Elephant, as under same company and all cheap.

Try all 3 as prices do vary between them. Elephant is cheaper for me.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

How do you have 4 years NCB if you're still 20? Lol

Try Admiral, I got a quote for £1500 on my VXR Berg and I'm 20


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Adrian Convery said:


> How do you have 4 years NCB if you're still 20? Lol
> 
> Try Admiral, I got a quote for £1500 on my VXR Berg and I'm 20


Wish I could get a price like that how many ncb you got? I'm 20 and it's costing me around 1700 for a 1.1!!!! With 1year ncb.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Adrian Convery said:


> Try Admiral, I got a quote for £1500 on my VXR Berg and I'm 20


Gosh thats good!

I would try Aviva.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Adrian Convery said:


> How do you have 4 years NCB if you're still 20? Lol
> 
> Try Admiral, I got a quote for £1500 on my VXR Berg and I'm 20


some apply the years NCD at the start of the insurance period it helps lower premiums apparently...


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Compare the market, iv just turned 21 and my fabia vrs at 20 was £620 and just renewed at £545 at 21 with 3yr
Ncb but all goes on where you live etc etc different for everyone. I can insure a focus rs or a impreza sti for £1100 or a gtr for £2000 haha


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> How do you have 4 years NCB if you're still 20? Lol


Had a car since i was 17 with my own insurance.. 21 in a few weeks so that's 4 years


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

cheers for all the info guys i will have a ring around tmoz. I hate renewal time lol


----------

